# Pyramid 1000 watt amp



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

iight my home boy called me yesterday and asked if i would buy a pyramid 1000watt amp from him... he wanted 100 but he said that he would sell it to me for $75. should i buy it...i have 2-12 RF Punch HEs. runnin of a RF 500x2... would that 1000watt pyramid make it hit harder that the RF500??? btw the pyramid is new....


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

Nope, stay away from Pyramid.


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

seriously???..some my rockford is better that that pyramid???


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

There is no such thing as anything "GOOD" from Pyrmid


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Aug 28 2003, 11:22 AM
> *There is no such thing as anything "GOOD" from Pyrmid*


 ight then i wouln't buy it...


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

GIVE HIM 25


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2touch_@Aug 28 2003, 09:13 AM
> *iight my home boy called me yesterday and asked if i would buy a pyramid 1000watt amp from him... he wanted 100 but he said that he would sell it to me for $75. should i buy it...i have 2-12 RF Punch HEs. runnin of a RF 500x2... would that 1000watt pyramid make it hit harder that the RF500??? btw the pyramid is new....*


 PYRAMID, LAGACY, PYLE, that fake shyt XBLOD on e-bay stay the fuk away from thems.


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

yeah i got what every one is say in... stay away...


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

I got a pyramid 1800watt and I haven't had any problems with it....It pushes my shit just fine.
I have only had it for a few months though...


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

YOu can get there 2000watts amps for 100 bucks new.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

some cheap amps hit! my cousin had some big cheap amp and hit hard :0 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Dec 5 2003, 11:43 PM


----------



## PCLoLo (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2touch_@Aug 28 2003, 08:13 AM
> *iight my home boy called me yesterday and asked if i would buy a pyramid 1000watt amp from him... he wanted 100 but he said that he would sell it to me for $75. should i buy it...i have 2-12 RF Punch HEs. runnin of a RF 500x2... would that 1000watt pyramid make it hit harder that the RF500??? btw the pyramid is new....*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 75 bucks maybe if that amp he was selling was 75 cents other than that no


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

well thats why i asked.... i didn't want to buy shit


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by concrete_@Aug 28 2003, 10:01 PM
> *I got a pyramid 1800watt and I haven't had any problems with it....It pushes my shit just fine.
> I have only had it for a few months though...*


 oh what?? :0


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

the word "poo" comes to mind


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

iight ill never ask about pyramid again... i see that everone despisez that brand with a passion


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2touch_@Sep 1 2003, 06:12 PM
> *iight ill never ask about pyramid again... i see that everone despisez that brand with a passion*


 i dont despise anything  just dont think your gonan get 1000 watts out of it.


----------



## PCLoLo (Oct 5, 2002)

Yeah don't buy a 1000 watt amp that has a 25 amp fuse on it with a treble control that can already tell you it ain't gonna push what it says it will 



Last edited by PCLoLo at Sep 1 2003, 05:35 PM


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

yeah i know i was just playin


----------



## Naughty T (Jan 1, 2002)

Pyramid used to be the shit back in the day... I had a 400w amp that pushed a single B52 15" and beat like a bitch... It had a red bowling ball paint job with a red LED light strip across it... That bitch was the shit...  :biggrin:


----------



## CastAwayWilson (Dec 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Naughty T_@Sep 2 2003, 05:10 AM
> *Pyramid used to be the shit back in the day... I had a 400w amp that pushed a single B52 15" and beat like a bitch... It had a red bowling ball paint job with a red LED light strip across it... That bitch was the shit...  :biggrin:*


 And after you put the fire out........ :biggrin:


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

yeah old skool stuff is better...to an extent


----------



## ssdrop64 (Feb 21, 2002)

yea pyramid is kinda cheap, but people here act like like anything under a million dollars is junk. For your use and your budget that amp may work for you ask you friend to let you hear it on your subs. if your happy talk him down like it's ok but just not good enough. but don't pass if you can't afford much more or your not trying to win a contest. 

PS. most shit people on here tell you is good - they don't even have or can't even afford  



Last edited by ssdrop64 at Sep 2 2003, 11:41 AM


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ssdrop64_@Sep 2 2003, 08:39 AM
> *PS. most shit people on here tell you is good - they don't even have or can't even afford *


 LMAO

Thats probably true :biggrin:


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

thats why i got mine for free, they are fucking horrible, melt it down and make a gun to kill the people who created them.


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ssdrop64_@Sep 2 2003, 11:39 AM
> *yea pyramid is kinda cheap, but people here act like like anything under a million dollars is junk. For your use and your budget that amp may work for you ask you friend to let you hear it on your subs. if your happy talk him down like it's ok but just not good enough. but don't pass if you can't afford much more or your not trying to win a contest.
> 
> PS. most shit people on here tell you is good - they don't even have or can't even afford *


 yeah bro i hear ya... that is tha truest shit i have hears on this site... not talkin bad bout any one.... but right now i definatly cant even aford that... had to buy a new speaker...$113.48... i need to find a job first b-4 i go spending any more money...


----------



## Bent Axle (Sep 3, 2003)

Pyramid amps push static that will eat your speakers alive in a few months. Be safe, don't buy it.


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bent Axle_@Sep 3 2003, 09:32 AM
> *Pyramid amps push static that will eat your speakers alive in a few months. Be safe, don't buy it.*


 well i have already desided not to... i think i would be that lauging stock of LIL if i did...lol


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Right now im running a 1600 watt pyramid crystal series amp pushing 2 round solobaric 12's in my trunk. For how cheap these amps are supposed to be, this thing knocks!. Before the 2 solobarics I had 2 oldschool kickers in a bandpass box, sounded good but no really deep bass. Bottom line 1. the amp in my book is decent (im not into winning SPL drags or anything). #2 The pyramid will be replaced with 2 Lanzar Vibe 800 watt amps and #3 The pyramid hasnt killed any of my subs yet as said on an earlier quote about them pushing static and killing subs. I'm not defending pyramid amps, but mine's been decent especially for being a cheap amp. One piece of advice...... HIDE THAT THING!! I always have in order to avoid people laughing at my stereo system. :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Sep 25 2003, 09:24 PM
> *Right now im running a 1600 watt pyramid crystal series amp pushing 2 round solobaric 12's in my trunk. For how cheap these amps are supposed to be, this thing knocks!. Before the 2 solobarics I had 2 oldschool kickers in a bandpass box, sounded good but no really deep bass. Bottom line 1. the amp in my book is decent (im not into winning SPL drags or anything). #2 The pyramid will be replaced with 2 Lanzar Vibe 800 watt amps and #3 The pyramid hasnt killed any of my subs yet as said on an earlier quote about them pushing static and killing subs. I'm not defending pyramid amps, but mine's been decent especially for being a cheap amp. One piece of advice...... HIDE THAT THING!! I always have in order to avoid people laughing at my stereo system. :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


 But if you ran a high end piece, that actually pushed a true 1600 rms, those subs wouldn't stand a chance! 200 watts of good clean undistorted signal, will sound better,and louder than 400 watts of an ugly distorted signal. which is what pyramid is known for


----------



## Trunkpopindelta88 (Oct 13, 2002)

Yeah pyramid amps clip horribly, me I had one of my boys modify my crunch amp, at first the amp is rated at 500wrms and a peak of 923w and he slid some new windings in, put some pulse with modulator for the power supply. it now puts 662.5wrms and a peak of 1231w but for some reason it sucks a hell of a lot of current but if u think about it most refrence 1000w amps suck enough current to equal 1250w, downside when bridged @ 4 ohms it heats up quickly with tone burst but ya know I won mor than I lost


----------



## Supernaut (Jun 12, 2002)

http://www.sounddomain.com/member_pages/vi...id%20Subwoofers

here is someone running and competing with pyramid subs :0


----------



## juicdcutlass (Jan 17, 2003)

all of Pyramid and Legacy power ratings are not rated in RMS ... theirs is rated in ILS ... If Lighting Strikes... old shop joke.. sorry... :uh:


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Well, I used to hate the Pyramid 1000 watt amp's.. Untill my freind let my sister use his.. She had a Cheap 1200 watt Pyramid 12" sub, Bridged to it, And it hit.. It was nothing I'd personally buy. But for a 16 year old Girl, She loved it.. And i've gotta admit, It sounded Pretty Decent.. If your not into winning sound competition's, or your Freind's Respect. By all mean's Buy it.. Hell, i'd Put one in my Daily Driver, If i had one.. I was even considering buying her another one of those 1200 watt 12" sub's, And another amp, But then my freind took the other amp back, And if im gonna spend $139 [how much the pyramid's are locally, Brand new..] Im gonna get something that's gonna be too loud for her, So she wont come back wanting more..


----------

